# Help STUBBORN chicks



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

I have some stubborn chicks that will not go into their coop at night. I have no idea what to do. They have a automatic door but they like to roost on there ramp or right in front of the door. I have even seen them in the opening of the door and the door closed on top of them. Every night I have to force them in.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's funny but it's not. You could try to remove or block anything they might roost on. On that ledge over the door, get a piece of flashing and put it at an angle they can't sit on. Or block things with wires running back and forth as many times as needed. My silkies all sit in the doorway of the coop and i push them in but my husband sprays them with a hose. 

I do have one and had one quite a few times that decided to roost outside. And after putting them away many many times, they finally got the message. I hope others have some good ideas.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol...yes they are brats. And then they get mad at me if I push them in. Someone from another forum suggested putting a solar light in the coop. So I guess I will be going to Lowes tomorrow.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I use a broom.Stick the head in the air twist and shake it like a hawk and they will go in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Put a small light in there. They might not be going in until it's too dark. It doesn't have to a large light, a night light will work. You won't have to do that forever, just until they start going in on their own.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok great thank you for the ideas


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Night lights. Never thought of that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They can't see well in low light. Give them a little bit and it should alleviate the problem.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If I forget to turn the barn lights on I always have a group of them loitering out front when I go out there... Sometimes snuggled up against the door two inches away from being in the actual barn. SIGH. Just got to push them in. 

We also had some who were just obstinate.... wanted to sleep outside. Took two weeks of collecting them one by one to convince them otherwise. Patience. And a light. They'll get it one of these days.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one right now that wants to roost right outside the coop.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm just going to keep pushing them in....and hopefully they figure it out. Lol


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I use to throw a few handfuls of food in the coop about 1 hour before dark and they would all run in. All but Buffy and she just wanted someone to come pick her up and put her in there. She was just a big baby.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Well ....I had to return my silkie and top hat because they turned out to be Roos. I got two knew ones.... who would have thought they would hate the new chickens so much that they had to get away from them so my old crew went in the coop for the first time ever last night. Lol


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

* New.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well you're getting there! I still have one who roosts right outside the coop and I have to move her every night. I wonder if she'll ever catch on.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol...get a new one and then she will go in.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Now to train the new hens to go in..... lol ....at least I'm not fighting eight only two now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

well that's an improvement!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol....yes it is...last night was not so great. So I now I have 7... 4 month olds just started on layer feed and a 2 month old. Can that bird be on layer? I noticed diarrhea and a nasty butt on the 2 month old but I don't want to separate her from the flock. How do I do food consumption? Medicated feed? What can I do about her nasty GI track?


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

If you turn a light on in the coop they will go in. Also did you keep them locked up in the coop for several days so that they know it's home?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chickens learn through repetition.Some need more than others.It takes about 2 weeks to condition mine to go from the grow out pen to main coop by themselves and that is at 5-6 mos.The batch I have now were hatched under a waning moon and are smarter than other chickens I've had.Now I will only set eggs according to the farmer's almanac.A couple of the roosters found the coop all by themselves.


----------

